# Excel auto row height not working



## cards1007 (Jul 12, 2007)

One of my users is working on an Excel document with wrapped text in some cells. He wants to auto-fit the height of those rows so all of the wrapped text shows. When he tries the normal auto-fit options (double clicking between row numbers, choosing auto row height from the menus), it actually adjusts the row to a small height that hides much of the text. He is using Excel 2007, but I swear I've seen this myself using 2003 as well. It seems to be a property or problem with the document, not with the program.

Any ideas what might cause the auto row height to malfunction like this?


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, are any of the cells merged?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

If you have any cells that are merged going down, auto-fit will generally make the top row fit and make the lower row the same height as the one above. This is the only way I know of to lose visible info in the scenario described.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

"Excel does not support automatically adjusting the row height of a merged cell with wrap text set. This procedure* serves as a workaround."

http://j-walk.com/ss/Excel/eee/eee011.txt

* by Jim Rech, which I've personally used on several occasions -- works like a charm. :up:


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I fooled around and if the merged cell starts the row, Excel seems to recognize it, but not otherwise. But that might even be a fluke....


----------

